# bachmann williams f3 qs



## Krazikev (Nov 28, 2013)

just wanted to know how are the bachmann williams f3 engines are? also what year are the f3s because i see f7s also?? details please, thankyou


----------



## callmeIshmael2 (May 28, 2012)

*W by B make good F units*

Long before Williams was folded into Bachmann's name, Williams made F7 units. IMHO, they were a bit strange-looking, so I never bothered, but heard and read that they were good runners. When Williams began making F3 Lionel look-alikes with their Golden Memories series, I got my first F3, a Texas Special AB unit. Except for the ugly-sounding horn, it's a beauty and still runs like a champ. When taken over by Bachmann, I got a Western Pacific F3 AA and a CP Trainmaster, which were probably Williams leftovers. They are great runners, and again, except for the unrealistic squawking horns, are well worth the money. There are a few suppliers of parts for these Williams engines, so don't hesitate. Why spend max dollars on a Lionel "runner" when you can get a brand-new better-pulling engine for much less? They also look just as good as any Lionel product if all you want to do is run them occasionally and put them on a shelf to admire. Williams are the king of the underrated engines.


----------



## Krazikev (Nov 28, 2013)

callmeIshmael2 said:


> Long before Williams was folded into Bachmann's name, Williams made F7 units. IMHO, they were a bit strange-looking, so I never bothered, but heard and read that they were good runners. When Williams began making F3 Lionel look-alikes with their Golden Memories series, I got my first F3, a Texas Special AB unit. Except for the ugly-sounding horn, it's a beauty and still runs like a champ. When taken over by Bachmann, I got a Western Pacific F3 AA and a CP Trainmaster, which were probably Williams leftovers. They are great runners, and again, except for the unrealistic squawking horns, are well worth the money. There are a few suppliers of parts for these Williams engines, so don't hesitate. Why spend max dollars on a Lionel "runner" when you can get a brand-new better-pulling engine for much less? They also look just as good as any Lionel product if all you want to do is run them occasionally and put them on a shelf to admire. Williams are the king of the underrated engines.


So these f3 don't have any voice sounds just bells and whistles? Also what year did Bachman merge with Williams?


----------



## California RailFan508 (Jul 2, 2013)

*Credit to Wikipedia:*



> Williams was recently sold to Kader via their subsidiary Bachmann Industries in October 2007, and is now identified as "Williams by Bachmann."


*Example of Features Seen on Williams by Bachmann F-3 Units:*











> *Santa Fe blue & silver F-3 AA (powered & dummy)*
> 
> Navigates O-27 curves
> 4 Wheel trucks with traction tires
> ...


*Example of F-7 Features:*












> *Santa Fe scale size F-7 powered A / dummy A set with True Blast II*
> 
> 4 wheel power trucks with traction tires
> Powered by dual motors
> ...


----------



## California RailFan508 (Jul 2, 2013)

My local hobby shop lists a F-3/F-7 Diesel Railsounds (Electric RR Company) that upgrades the sounds for the Williams/Williams by Bachmann F-3 and F-7 Units. Info below:












> *Diesel RailSounds: F-3 or F-7 Series*
> 
> The RailSounds Commander is the smallest, most full featured, highest performance RailSounds 4.0 upgrade available for your locomotives. The RailSounds Commander utilizes Lionel RS4 technology, combined with a single power controller that supports conventional mode, including battery backup. The RailSounds Commander operates standalone, or in conjunction with the full product line of Electric Railroad’s TMCC upgrades. The small size is unparalleled in the marketplace, so just about every locomotive can have a high performance sound system!
> 
> ...


----------



## callmeIshmael2 (May 28, 2012)

Hey CalRail508, thanks for adding all the Williams info. I put an Electric RR diesel sounds (not a commander, altho' that may happen when my wallet starts to grow again) into my Texas Special F3. Nice sounds - wish it was a bit louder, tho'... I got it for 50 bucks a few years ago, but they're all much pricier now...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The old Sound Commander is not nearly as full-featured as the RailSounds Commander.


----------



## callmeIshmael2 (May 28, 2012)

Good point, John. I'm sure I got mine because the ERR was getting set to intro the Railsounds Commander. Also, I believe the ERR was just being folded into the Lionel catalog at that point. I went online this aft. and scoped out the RS Commander and it's about 85 bucks; not bad for a great sound system...


----------



## California RailFan508 (Jul 2, 2013)

Hey Gunrunner, would it be possible to upgrade these F-3/F-7 units to TMCC so that not only will they have great sound (Railsounds Commander), but can be Command Controlled as well? (assuming that there is enough room for a TMCC system to be installed)


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

There's plenty of room to upgrade them to TMCC and DCS, and they'd have sound as well, no problem. I've done a few Williams locomotives with TMCC, some of them are detailed here.


----------



## Krazikev (Nov 28, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> There's plenty of room to upgrade them to TMCC and DCS, and they'd have sound as well, no problem. I've done a few Williams locomotives with TMCC, some of them are detailed here.


I tried a search didn't work can you post me the link to the few tmcc Williams work you did thanks


----------



## Krazikev (Nov 28, 2013)

So any thoughts guys????


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Here's one thread: http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=17867&highlight=tmcc+upgrade

Here's an AC Lionel model I did: http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=6243&highlight=Conrail+SD-40+TMCC+Conversion

I also did a Williams semi-scale GG-1, but I can't find the thread right now.


----------



## Krazikev (Nov 28, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Here's one thread: http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=17867&highlight=tmcc+upgrade
> 
> Here's an AC Lionel model I did: http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=6243&highlight=Conrail+SD-40+TMCC+Conversion
> 
> I also did a Williams semi-scale GG-1, but I can't find the thread right now.


Thanks GRJ I started hot gluing my lights in and got a used sound board from my friend, will start wiring tommorow but let me ask you, do they make any type of easier plug in boards or simple wiring to get more sound upgraded to my other engines? Thanks


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If you have a specific locomotive you want to upgrade, post some pictures of the inside of the locomotive to assess the space available. There are very few locomotives that can't be upgraded, usually they're very small motorized units. I've even done some pretty small units, witness this RMT BEEP with TMCC and sound.


----------



## Krazikev (Nov 28, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> If you have a specific locomotive you want to upgrade, post some pictures of the inside of the locomotive to assess the space available. There are very few locomotives that can't be upgraded, usually they're very small motorized units. I've even done some pretty small units, witness this RMT BEEP with TMCC and sound.
> 
> View attachment 33992


how about the one i posted in the brushed thread ? also if you have a link to a website that sells something that will just plug in ( I have a open port on my circuit board on all my williams f7s ) or something that is more easier to hook up, is there anything like this? details pics links anything, thanks GRJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

There are many thread, including a number of mine, that detail the command conversion. There aren't any that "just plug in", but most basic command conversions are pretty simple, the complexity comes in when you try to embellish the project with add-ons.


----------



## Krazikev (Nov 28, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> There are many thread, including a number of mine, that detail the command conversion. There aren't any that "just plug in", but most basic command conversions are pretty simple, the complexity comes in when you try to embellish the project with add-ons.


thanks for the reply, when you have some time can you post me a link for a "pretty simple" convertion please, thanks for your time, always a great help


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't actually have any additional detailed posts, but I suggest downloading the Cruise Commander and RailSounds Commander manuals from The Electric Railroad and taking a look at their instructions to start.


----------

